# :IMPORTANT: Massachusetts MGM bill will finally be heard by the committee at a public hearing on March 2nd



## neostudded (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone live in Massachusetts?

I'm happy to say that the male genital mutilation bill will finally be heard by the committee at a public hearing on March 2nd, at 1 PM in Room A-1 of the State House. If made into law, this bill will make MALE CIRCUMCISION for anyone under 18 for non-medical reasons ILLEGAL (as it is for FEMALES!)

This is a major accomplishment for MGM bill and men's rights to choose circumcision (or not) for themselves!

If you are anti-RIC/pro-choice, please attend this public hearing on Tuesday, March 2nd, at 1 PM in Room A-1 of the State House and state your opinion in a 2-3 minute speech before the committee!

http://mgmbill.org/


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

You might want to also post this in the MA "Finding Your Tribe" and Activism.


----------



## intactDS (Dec 8, 2009)

Argh! I live in Boston, but I'm going to be out of the state until the 4th! How typical~~


----------



## neostudded (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks I posted it also in those two other places you suggested!!

Wishing everyone the best of luck with this important issue.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

What are other calling/writing options for those of us that can't show up??


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Moved to Activism.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Is anyone going?


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
What are other calling/writing options for those of us that can't show up??

At the link are instructions to submit 3-minute YouTube statements to the judiciary committee.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

Your personal story can help convince Massachusetts legislators to pass the Male Genital Mutilation Bill.

Help us flood the Massachussetts Senate with first-hand stories about why you oppose male infant circumcision.

Share your story by March 2!

It could all start to change in Massachusetts. On March 2, the Massachusetts State Senate will consider the Male Genital Mutilation Bill, legislation that would outlaw genital mutilation of both young girls AND boys in Massachusetts.

The deadline is rapidly approaching and we urgently need your help to show Massachusetts legislators why passing this bill is the right thing to do.

Submit your own personal story about why you oppose infant circumcision before March 2 - and we'll make sure your testimony is heard by the Massachusetts State Senate Joint Committee.

Time and again, Intact America has seen just how powerful stories like yours can be.

More than statistics, policy papers, or even medical information, first-hand accounts from people's real life experiences are what change the way even the most skeptical person thinks about circumcision.

Congress banned female genital mutilation in the U.S. in 1996. But no one has ever considered extending the same protection to baby boys - until now!

This is the first time a Male Genital Mutilation Bill has made it to debate in a state legislature. We cannot let this opportunity pass us by.

With your help, I know we can get Massachusetts to see circumcision for what it really is: unnecessary, risky, harmful, and ethically wrong.

Your story has the power to finally win baby boys the protection they deserve so please submit your personal testimony before March 2!

Once you've shared your own story, please help spread the word about this time-sensitive opportunity.

Thank you for helping us make the most of this unique opportunity, and we'll keep you posted as the legislative process unfolds!

Sincerely,

Georganne Chapin
Executive Director, Intact America
www.intactamerica.org

Intact America
PO Box 8516
Tarrytown, NY 10591


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Intact America now has an oline form for people who wish to share testimony there. It is a short easy form to fill out with your story:
Here's the Intact America link: http://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/...paign_KEY=2424

Can someone post this to the MA Forum??

Jessica


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm going to post a link and hope I don't get in trouble..I never know what I can and can't post sometimes. Sigh.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

You can always PM us and ask.







We are happy to answer questions!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
I'm going to post a link and hope I don't get in trouble..I never know what I can and can't post sometimes. Sigh.









Yep, that's me, too. I need to tattoo the User Agreement to my knuckles or something, and pay attention to where threads are.
I keep getting myself in trouble and its my own fault. All of the moderators have been *super wonderful* about answering questions and even answering questions about questions. So I really have no excuse, except I'm always posting pressed for time.
Jessica


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 







Yep, that's me, too. I need to tattoo the User Agreement to my knuckles or something, and pay attention to where threads are.
I keep getting myself in trouble and its my own fault. All of the moderators have been *super wonderful* about answering questions and even answering questions about questions. So I really have no excuse, except I'm always posting pressed for time.
Jessica









I think it happens to all of us. (yep, even the mods.)

Okay, back on topic, y'all. Lemon Juice, feel free to PM me if you want to check on something.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

so what happened today?!


----------



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

So I just watched the local news coverage of this, and was appalled at it, and I really would like to write to the station AND post an on-line response, but I want to know if I can post some of the links that I found here. In particular, I would like to rebut their claim that circumcision prevents sexually transmitted diseases, the statement that the side effects are minor, and that there are severe social ramifications for choosing not to circumcise (did I spell that right? It's a hard word to find) boys.

Can I take the information I found here and post it to their website? Ive never done it before, but I just about jumped out of my skin at the amount of misinformation they packed into their two minute segment.

Thanks.

-porenn


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Probably the fox news?
Gloria Lemay's blog for today has a link and includes the fox news episode.
The MGM has an update to the testimony on its homepage right now:
http://mgmbill.org/ http://mgmbill.org/hearing.htm
Jessica


----------

